# Lofts that can be taken apart



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knows of a loft that is designed to be taken apart easily and moved. The reason is, I am working on using racing pigeons as therapy animals, and if the program doesn't work well at one location, I could just take the loft apart and take it to the next location/organization. This way I don't need to leave behind the loft and waste material, time, and money. 

I essentially need an 8 X 4 (6 foot high) for breeding and an 8 X 4 (6 foot high) flying loft. The breeding section would have 8-10 nest boxes (enough for 8 pairs) and an aviary to go into. The racing section would have 40 box perches on both walls length wise (8 feet long). So a total of 80 perches on the side walls, an aviary on the far back wall, and the door at the front. 

Both the breeding and yb section would have an aviary on the back wall (the side that has the most sun) and be separated in the middle. There would be 2 doors on the front. One leading to yb section and one leading to breeding section. 

The total size would be an 8 X 8 loft not including the aviary. I want it to be a well made loft, but made in a way that it can be taken apart at a moments notice, dismantled, and taken away in a trailer or something. 

Perhaps using bolts to put the whole thing in place? Floor, side walls, roof, cinder blocks for raising off the ground. 

A set up like this can let me raise 8 pairs, and around 30 young birds from that loft. The program participants would be taking care of those 45-50 birds and I will just be guiding them and getting guest speakers to come and give seminars. 

So I need a loft design (if there is one out there) that allows the loft to be taken apart. Pictures would be really nice!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.skylakesions.com
Here is the loft that I patterned my loft after. If you go to my webpage you can see my flying loft that is built in panels, front, back, left, right, two floor panels and two roof panels. I put it together with bolts. The aviaries are removable, the door and the traps.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/new-loft-suggestions-pleeeeez-66067.html

Here is a post by Aaron. He has the same thing in mind. I posted some pics of mine. You may do a search for Belg and NL sites. Many of their lofts are built in panels and erected on site.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/WidowhoodLoftPage.html
Love this loft also. Renee and husband are pros at loft building. I used this and the Skylake loft and came up with my own portable idea. I am sure it will fit on a flatbed trailer also.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Search under my user name. i built a loft in sections and delivered it to a friend. had it setup in about three hours. Use screws and jointhe walls and top and bottoms.


----------

